# Myrtle Beach Beginning Of August...



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to be in Myrtle Beach first full week in August. Anyone interested in getting together for a cigar? Met up with Madurolover last time, but lost his number and he hasn't posted in awhile....


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Possibly...I let the other South Carolina (PSHC) guys know about it as well.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd love to but the wife won't apove going to the golf course, I'm not even gonna ask about the beach.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm alive and kicking Chris. :ss
See you in August.:tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Was starting to wonder, Donnie! Glad you're doing well, bro. We miss ya here in the Capitol City! :ss


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

madurolover said:


> I'm alive and kicking Chris. :ss
> See you in August.:tu


Sounds good! Looking forward to heading down. Know any good violin errr.... Fiddle players? See you soon. :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to be in MB the first full week of August, too, 8/4-8/10. Where are you guys thinking of hooking up? I'll have my brother-in-law with me and would love to be able to get together. Let me know!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

I can do the 9th or the 10th. Let me know if that works out and if so, send me locations details, etc.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

My brother & nephew will be down for my 2nd week of holidays, but perhaps the 9th (I believe the Saturday) would be good for everyone? I'll let Madurolover chime in.....:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have an all-day family deal on the 9th. I should be free any other day, Mon-Fri.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

The 9th would work for me.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> My brother & nephew will be down for my 2nd week of holidays, but perhaps the 9th (I believe the Saturday) would be good for everyone? I'll let Madurolover chime in.....:tu


Actually Chris, I will let you guys iron out these details. The reason being is that I am pretty much free any time of the day and any day of the week. :chk
I just hope that we can find a time and date that will allow all of us to get together at once.:tu

ps I went to the beach that you are wanting to go to a couple of weekends ago and as usual it was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> I'm going to be in MB the first full week of August, too, 8/4-8/10. Where are you guys thinking of hooking up? I'll have my brother-in-law with me and would love to be able to get together. Let me know!


How about the 10th?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, hell, leaving at noon on 8/10 to head home. If nothing else, I'll try to contact madurolover during the week. Sorry guys for being so hard to get a hold of. Really, the best time for me will be Mon through Fri one afternoon.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

I'd like to be in... Just post the details.

:ss


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm going to be flying into Charleston on the 8th and headed to Litchfield beach about noon on the 9th. Depending on what you guys work out I might be able to make it, if I can break away from the rest of the clan that is (about a dozen of em ). :ss


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

I have 2 suggestions for a venue:

1 - Liberty Steakhouse (Broadway at the Beach, Myrtle Beach) - Steakhouse and Microbrewery; Tinderbox (local B&M) is a stone's throw away. See attached link: http://www.libertysteakhouseandbrewery.com/

2 - Island Bar and Grill (Pawleys Island) - Sports Bar, bar-food. Havana Cabana (local B&M) is a stone's throw away. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=67878749

Let's see is we can agree on a time/date. :ss


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

#1 sounds good to me...


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

#1 for me, but 8/9 is out for me. I have a family function all day. I can go any other day 8/4-8/8. I'll be calling madurolover early in the week to set up a time to try to meet somewhere during that timeframe. Right now I have to take it one day at a time. I have 3 other family members and 2 small children to contend with.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

jjirons69 said:


> #1 for me, but 8/9 is out for me. I have a family function all day. I can go any other day 8/4-8/8. I'll be calling madurolover early in the week to set up a time to try to meet somewhere during that timeframe. Right now I have to take it one day at a time. I have 3 other family members and 2 small children to contend with.


Understandable... maybe another time. :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to see this rolling. It's hard for me to pick a spot/time/place best for everyone coming from so far from out of town.

jjirons69, we'll hopefully get together with Madurolover earlier in the week. :tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish I could make this one! Hope you guys have a great time. :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Wish I could make this one! Hope you guys have a great time. :ss


We will smoke and drink one in your honor. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Okay guys, I just spoke to the Island Deli and Cafe and it looks like there may be a bit of a problem because of limited outside seating.
The Liberty Taproom says that they can accomadate us either at the bar or in the biergarten. So if everyone that is planning to be there is ok with this then it sounds like a plan to me. Now all we need to do is work out a time. So chime in everyone :tu

Also the Cigar House in Murrells Inlet now has a cigar lounge complete with a pool table, tv, and wifi. They usually have some nice smokes in the shop and the owner is a super nice guy. I should know because I used to work there. 

:chk Gonna be a herfin' real soon :chk


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

I'm good all day... Can't wait to meet y'all.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

My brother-in-law, Philip, and myself were ushered to Little River and North Myrtle today by Donnie and Chris. Had a great lunch and hit two very nice B&Ms. Looks like we recruited another brother to CS on our venture to Nick's. We spent the better part of an hour enjoying beer on tap (free at that) and some great company. Philip and I had to come back earlier than we would've liked and I can only imagine madurolover and cadillac are somewhere down the strip having yet another cold one and yet another cigar. I really enjoyed it fellows and Philip got to see what a great place CS is and how we can all get to together from all parts of the world to have a fine time together. Have a blast the rest of the week!!

Great to finally meet you, Chris! And, Donnie, will see your lovely mug around soon I'm sure!


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't make it. Just found out I have to work this weekend...urge!!! Eventually, I'm going to meet some of you PSHC guys...I really am. Hope y'all have a great time and smoke SOME for me!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

dustinhayden said:


> Can't make it. Just found out I have to work this weekend...urge!!! Eventually, I'm going to meet some of you PSHC guys...I really am. Hope y'all have a great time and smoke SOME for me!


Sorry to hear that bro. We will have to smoke one in your honor.:tu


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Spoke with madurolover today; new plans coming... stay tuned.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

We're meeting at Huntington Beach State Park at around 11:30 on Sunday 08/10. http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/park-finder/state-park/1020.aspx

PM me or madurolover for details. :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Going to meet Cadillac and his family for breakfast then headed to the beach.:tu

It's gonna be a day of fun including (but not limited to) cigars, booze, Filet Mignon, Bbq Ribs and a few sides. Should be a blast and looking forward to meeting a couple of new gorillas.:ss


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Going to meet Cadillac and his family for breakfast then headed to the beach.:tu
> 
> It's gonna be a day of fun including (but not limited to) cigars, booze, Filet Mignon, Bbq Ribs and a few sides. Should be a blast and looking forward to meeting a couple of new gorillas.:ss


Great to meet you, Cadillac, and Pakrat today. Great food, great smokes, good times... can't beat that. They were the best ribs i've had in quite some time (the filets weren't bad either). You sure know how to host a herf.

Let's do it again sometime. :tu :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WHAT...NO PICS??:r


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Forgot my camera... but Cadillac has it covered. He'll post when he returns home. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Pics as promised....................









Left to right: Genezawis, pakrat, Madurolover, Cadillac









From a distance (minus Cadillac the camera operator)










Me (Madurolover) cooking ribs and Filet Mignon










The Goods










Left to Right: Ms. Genezawis, Genezawis, Madurolover, pakrat, Jordan (Cadillacs son), Tyler (Jordans friend), Ms. Cadillac, Ms. Madurolover










Jordan and Tyler ready to dig in.

Great cigars, wine and plenty of beer made for a good time had by all.
Had a blast and met a couple more great people. Can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast. Hate I missed it. Maybe next year!!! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast. Hate I missed it. Maybe next year!!! :ss


Hopefully the whole crew can get together next year and make this an even larger event.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Kudos to madurolover for putting together a fine herf. :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Guys I arrived home safe & sound. It was nice meeting everyone, and we all had a great time. Madurolover, you are a true southern gentlemen. Showing us around, providing that outstanding BBQ and cleaning up my computer.

We've already booked for next year, and we'll see you again soon.... Minus the liver 'n onions at the buffet of course :tu

P.S. - The guy we met at Nick's that moved from Las Vegas has signed up & is on now. He'll be sending a message soon. Another one down the slope! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> Guys I arrived home safe & sound. It was nice meeting everyone, and we all had a great time. Madurolover, you are a true southern gentlemen. Showing us around, providing that outstanding BBQ and cleaning up my computer.
> 
> We've already booked for next year, and we'll see you again soon.... Minus the liver 'n onions at the buffet of course :tu
> 
> P.S. - The guy we met at Nick's that moved from Las Vegas has signed up & is on now. He'll be sending a message soon. Another one down the slope! :ss


Glad to see you guys made it home safely. Already counting the days down till next year bro.

BTW Liver & Onions rock!!!!!!!!! :r


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Liver and Onions suck!! 



Fried okra rocks!! 



Glad you made it back safely, Chris. Donnie, you are the true Southern gentleman. Thanks for the tour of the Strand and sorry I missed the cookout. Looked awesome!

Hope to see you all on the same Bat channel next year!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Fried Okra Rocks indeed!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Just got home today myself. Gotta say that meeting Gene, Donnie, Chris and their families was one of the highlights of my trip, second only to my son deciding to get married while we were there. I must say that out of all the years that I have gone to S.C., this was the best year ever. And yeah, Donnie puts on a mean barbecue. :tu

Thanks for the great time guys.:tu:tu

And Chris's reaction to the Liver and onions was priceless.:r:r


----------

